
What do USAA, CVS, Costco, and Berkshire Hathaway all have in common? - lotusleaf1987
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/carl-gibson/america-needs-taxes_b_869744.html
======
foxhill
it's actually slightly unsettling to see that some corporations that pay the
amount of tax they should, is considered news!

